# PureFTPd - don't want to display real path for symlinks...



## michaelsanford (Mar 27, 2003)

```
[AmrasShack:~] amras% ftp 0
Connected to 0.
220 FTP server ready.
Name (0:amras): anonymous
230-Your bandwidth usage is restricted
230 Anonymous user logged in
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
ftp> ls
229 Extended Passive mode OK (|||43032|)
150 Accepted data connection
lrwxr-xr-x    1 501      20             19 Mar 27 11:54 Movies -> /Users/amras/Movies
lrwxr-xr-x    1 501      20             18 Mar 27 11:54 Music -> /Users/amras/Music
lrwxr-xr-x    1 501      20             35 Mar 27 11:54 Oud -> /Users/amras/Documents/Oud
-rw-r--r--    1 501      20          25523 Mar 27 01:20 Q link.jpg
 . . .
```

I'm not so hot on the idea that anonymous FTP users can see the real path of symlinks, it poses somewhat of a security concern (since from that they can deduce an administrator's username - mine!). Of course anonymous is chroot()ed, and I only enable my SSH server when I know I'm going to be away from my computer for some period of time and will need access to it, but still....

I couldn't find a commandline flag (server_arg) that would prevent showing symlink paths. Are there any UNIX tricks that I can do to hide them, or am I just plain out of luck?


----------

